# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Establecen requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de palto de Argentina

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, feb. 16 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy requisitos fitosanitarios de necesario cumplimiento en la importación de semillas de palto (Persea americana), procedente de Argentina.  
La subdirección de Cuarentena del Senasa ha establecido los requisitos fitosanitarios necesarios para garantizar un nivel adecuado de protección al país, minimizando los riesgos en el ingreso de plagas cuarentenarias, precisó. 
De esta manera el envío del producto deberá contar con el Permiso Fitosanitario  de Importación, emitido por el Senasa, obtenido por el importador o interesado, previo a la certificación  y embarque  en el país  de origen y procedencia. 
Además deberá venir acompañado de un certificado fitosanitario oficial del país de origen que deberá consignar que las semillas han pasado por un tratamiento de desinfección  pre embarque con Kasugamisina 0.08 por ciento más, Ziram 0.25 por ciento  o cualquier otro producto equivalente. 
Si el material importado viene con sustrato , éste deberá ser un medio libre de plagas, cuya condición será certificada por la  organización nacional de protección sanitaria (ONPF) del país de origen. 
Además los envases deberán ser nuevos y de primer uso, libre de tierra y de cualquier material extraño al producto. 
Señaló que el importador deberá contar con su Registro de Importadores, lugares de producción y responsables técnicos de material sujeto a cuarentena posentrada vigente, además la inspección fitosanitaria  en el punto de ingreso al país. 
El inspector de Senasa, añadió, tomará una muestra para ser remitida a la Unidad del Centro de Diagnóstico de Sanidad Vegetal del Senasa, y el costo del diagnóstico deberá ser asumido por el importador. 
El Senasa puntualizó que el proceso de cuarentena posentrada tendrá una duración de 24 meses. 
En dicho lapso, el material instalado en el lugar de producción será sometido por parte del Senasa a dos inspecciones obligatorias para el seguimiento de la cuarentena y a una inspección obligatoria final para el levantamiento de la cuarentena, agrega una resolución directoral  publicada hoy en la separata de normas legales del diario oficial  El Peruano.Temas similares: Artículo: Establecen requisitos fitosanitarios en importación de microorganismos de Alemania Artículo: Establecen requisitos fitosanitarios en importación de yemas de palto de Argentina Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas alimenticias de pecano de Argentina Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de cítricos de Argentina Establecen requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de palto de Argentina

----------

